# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  I'm back... mostly

## Keddy

Hey guys  ::): 
I know I haven't been around much lately. I was having a really hard time with my mental health for a while, but things were sorted out and I was back at work and everything a short time later.
I thought things were going better until Wednesday morning, when I was hospitalized for my blood pressure problem again... I passed out and fell down the stairs. Roman brought me to the ER and they kept me at the hospital until Friday night.
I'm OK now, or I guess it might be jumping the gun to say that I'm OK, but I'm on the mend. I'm home resting and I'll probably be on here a little more frequently now.
Just wanted to say I missed you guys and it's nice to be back  ::):

----------


## merc

Welcome back Keddy, hope you are feeling better.

----------


## Monowheat

Welcome back and get well soon!  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

Glad you're doing better.  :Hug:

----------


## QuietCalamity

Glad you're back. I hope you feel better soon!  :Hug:

----------

